
5 Easy Ways to Tackle IE6’s Transparency Issues - adnymarc
http://nettuts.com/videos/screencasts/5-easy-ways-to-tackle-ie6s-transparency-issues/
======
makecheck
The creativity of web developers in solving problems continues to impress me.

But it makes me think, what amazing things could these clever developers do,
if they weren't forced to solve "manufactured problems" like Microsoft
compatibility?

